# New 7 string- Dean Vendetta



## hazuken (May 16, 2006)

Just got my new Dean Vendetta 1.7 yesterday, after waiting 9 days for UPS to get it here....from Ohio. Which is like a state away. But it was well worth the wait. I do guitar repairs and setups for a living, so naturally I'm picky as hell with action, p'up adjustment, ect. I really couldn't find any complaints with it at all. Within minutes of inspecting it, picking it up, and plugging it in, it quickly replaced my RG7321 as my main axe. Both being brand new, they had some significant differences. The Dean being the cheaper guitar, it's craftsmanship and quality blew me away. Miles above my RG. Frets were in great shape on the Dean, but the RG came with frets 1-3 almost too flat to save. The neck, although not as flat as the Ibanez, was still significantly easier to play on than my old Dean Evo SS. The hardware on the Dean is solid as hell, tuners especially, and blows away the Ibby's. Pickups sound great for stock, but i went ahead and replaced the bridge with an X2n-7 (favorite 6 string pickup), and I'm still contemplating the neck p'up. The Dean also amazes me with how comfortable it is to play. The body shape fits me like a glove, the contours are in just the perfect places. My only complaint would be the neck joint, being pretty big and ugly. I've modded the hell out of the RG7321, and I think the Dean has prompted me to sell it. (but not before a pic-heavy before and after thread  ) 

Here are some pics of the Dean from the place I bought it from.


----------



## Firebeard (May 16, 2006)

hazuken said:


> Just got my new Dean Vendetta 1.7 yesterday, after waiting 9 days for UPS to get it here....from Ohio. Which is like a state away.



I live 30 minutes from the Indianapolis UPS hub and they held my Musicians Friend order for 5 days...they're idiots!  

I've been wanting one of those Vendettas. Maybe I should buy one before building my own from a Carvin neck-thru. That looks awesome man!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 16, 2006)

That string alignment looks really good, nice catch!


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2006)

That oiled finish is very classy looking. Throw a Duncan Jazz-7 in the neck of that thing.


----------



## hazuken (May 16, 2006)

I think I'll take your idea on that, noodles, I only use the neck for cleans anyway. I think the jazz is the only duncan I ever liked.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2006)

Looks just like a lower-end Schecter/LTD body.


----------



## hazuken (May 16, 2006)

I like alot of Schecters, but every Schecter I've played seemed too big neck-wise for me. Ive got midget hands.


----------



## Firebeard (May 16, 2006)

hazuken said:


> Ive got midget hands.


You mean "little people hands".   

That guitar has me wanting one again and it's at that price where I just might get one.


----------



## thedownside (May 16, 2006)

and the neck on the dean isnt as big? man, my ML-X7 neck is massive


----------



## hazuken (May 16, 2006)

For the price, you can't go wrong. I got mine for a little under 250.



thedownside said:


> and the neck on the dean isnt as big? man, my ML-X7 neck is massive



That's why I wasn't sure about buying it at first. It fits my hands just fine though, and it's alot thinner than most Dean's I've played.


----------



## bostjan (May 16, 2006)

The neck onm ine is very Strat-like.

I'm having the neck replaced, though.


----------



## AbsentCurtis (May 16, 2006)

Damn... you beat me to a review on the Vendetta! I've been too lazy to take pics and write anything. This quickly became my main guitar as well, replacing a RG7620 and a Jackson DR7-T. It plays so smooth and I actually like the pickups better than the Ibby and Jackson too, although I am curious... how does the X2n-7 sound in it? I've been mildly contemplating going that route. I just wish they made them in different finishes. I've been thinking of getting one and having it refinished with a clear black stain and getting gold hardware. With recently getting this guitar and a Washburn WG587, I am convinced that just because it's cheap in price does not mean it is a cheap guitar.


----------



## Shannon (May 16, 2006)

AbsentCurtis said:


> I am convinced that just because it's cheap in price does not mean it is a cheap guitar.



Thank you.


----------



## darren (May 16, 2006)

_Inexpensive_ guitars rock!


----------



## Firebeard (May 16, 2006)

darren said:


> _Inexpensive_ guitars rock!



 
+1

Pawn stores used to be damn good for finding inexpensive guitars.

Then: Gibson Les Paul Studio in Blue Metallic -$350
Now: Bolt on Neck KKV from the package -$1200


----------



## hazuken (May 16, 2006)

AbsentCurtis said:


> Damn... you beat me to a review on the Vendetta! I've been too lazy to take pics and write anything. This quickly became my main guitar as well, replacing a RG7620 and a Jackson DR7-T. It plays so smooth and I actually like the pickups better than the Ibby and Jackson too, although I am curious... how does the X2n-7 sound in it? I've been mildly contemplating going that route. I just wish they made them in different finishes. I've been thinking of getting one and having it refinished with a clear black stain and getting gold hardware. With recently getting this guitar and a Washburn WG587, I am convinced that just because it's cheap in price does not mean it is a cheap guitar.



The X2N sounds bad as hell, it's actually pretty balanced eq-wise, which i really like about it. I thought with its insane output , it would get muddy down on the low b, but its actually pretty tight and defined. Loved it for my 6 strings, and now it's my 7 string p'up of choice.


----------



## Adam (May 17, 2006)

How's the fret access on it?, Is it easy to reach the 24th fret on the high E and the low B?, I was just wondering because I was thinking about buying a Vendetta for a backup guitar.


----------



## hazuken (May 17, 2006)

Actually, it's not too bad. Granted its not as easy as my RG, but even with that big ugly neck joint its still not too difficult. The high e is no problem, but with my hands being so small I have a lot more trouble getting to the 24th on the low b. But I really don't ever have a need to anyway, so I'm alright with it.


----------



## AbsentCurtis (May 17, 2006)

hazuken said:


> Actually, it's not too bad. Granted its not as easy as my RG, but even with that big ugly neck joint its still not too difficult. The high e is no problem, but with my hands being so small I have a lot more trouble getting to the 24th on the low b. But I really don't ever have a need to anyway, so I'm alright with it.



Ya know, it's weird... with that little bull-nose corner that they did on the heel, it fits perfectly in the palm of my hand with I'm playing up high. I don't even notice it is big and ugly until I look at it.


----------



## Adam (May 17, 2006)

hazuken said:


> Actually, it's not too bad. Granted its not as easy as my RG, but even with that big ugly neck joint its still not too difficult. The high e is no problem, but with my hands being so small I have a lot more trouble getting to the 24th on the low b. But I really don't ever have a need to anyway, so I'm alright with it.



cool, thanx


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 17, 2006)

Who actually plays like anything above the 17th fret on the low b? lol, but seriously.


----------



## Adam (May 17, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Who actually plays like anything above the 17th fret on the low b? lol, but seriously.


I do


----------



## Shawn (May 17, 2006)

hazuken said:


> Just got my new Dean Vendetta 1.7 yesterday, after waiting 9 days for UPS to get it here....


Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## hazuken (May 18, 2006)

Thanks.
After playing it for a solid day, I'm damn satisfied with it. Only thing I've noticed is that the neck seems pretty flimsy compared to the RG's, if lay it down on it's back, and tip it up a little by holding the headstock, it will go flat no problem. The RG won't do that unless I put some pretty good force behind it. I had a thought of replacing the neck with an Ibanez, but I dig the headstock shape. Maybe I'll have warmoth cook one up for me.


----------



## bostjan (May 18, 2006)

hazuken said:


> Thanks.
> After playing it for a solid day, I'm damn satisfied with it. Only thing I've noticed is that the neck seems pretty flimsy compared to the RG's, if lay it down on it's back, and tip it up a little by holding the headstock, it will go flat no problem. The RG won't do that unless I put some pretty good force behind it. I had a thought of replacing the neck with an Ibanez, but I dig the headstock shape. Maybe I'll have warmoth cook one up for me.



I noticed the same thing on my Washburn, but I use it to my advantage. I can set up the trem to bend down only, then bend up with the neck. Since this one doesn't have a trem, you could whammy the neck both ways. 

I'm joking, but I'm serious at the same time.

[action=bostjan]accepts no responsibility for anyone who actually tries this and fucks up their guitar[/action]


----------



## hazuken (May 18, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I noticed the same thing on my Washburn, but I use it to my advantage. I can set up the trem to bend down only, then bend up with the neck. Since this one doesn't have a trem, you could whammy the neck both ways.
> 
> I'm joking, but I'm serious at the same time.
> 
> [action=bostjan]accepts no responsibility for anyone who actually tries this and fucks up their guitar[/action]



I could tie a string to the headstock, and when I'm on stage, I'd hide a midget in a box, and he could pull on the string for some nice pitch bending effects.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks mighty interesting. Tnx for much better pics than I've found on the net 
Still have/use it? AFAIR, you didn't mention sustain..
I'd guess the woods combinations with fixed bridge and strings TB to be pretty good.
In particular, how's tone and sustain on the low string? Using which string set in which tuning?
Any sustain-wise flat spots?

Can I get you to measure and describe
. neck thickness close to the headstock and, say, at 12th fret
. neck width and string spacings at the nut
. neck profile, i.e. flat speedneck, rounded V, just rounded...
I did notice you mentioned decently flat 

Anything else you can add after almost two years use?


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, quite the thread bump.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 12, 2008)

hazuken said:


> I could tie a string to the headstock, and when I'm on stage, I'd hide a midget in a box, and he could pull on the string for some nice pitch bending effects.



Noodles prefers to stay in the limelight

[edit]
hot damn thats a bump!


----------



## Slayer24 (Apr 10, 2008)

hmm... sorry for opening this thread but I consider buying this guitar as my first 7-string... I want to ask wheter it's good to buy... I read this thread and it looks like it's the best cheap 7-string or not?


----------



## darren (Apr 10, 2008)

Is this guitar even still available new?


----------



## Slayer24 (Apr 11, 2008)

well I think yes in Europe I found some shops (I dont know whether they order it or have it on store) or even in Czech Republic they offer it... I am from slovakia som maybe I will go there...


----------



## vansinn (Apr 13, 2008)

Yup: DEAN GUITARS VENDETTA 1.7 NATURAL - U.K. International Cyberstore


----------



## Slayer24 (Apr 14, 2008)

vansinn said:


> Yup: DEAN GUITARS VENDETTA 1.7 NATURAL - U.K. International Cyberstore



thanks, now I only have to find money somewhere


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 14, 2008)

hazuken said:


> Just got my new Dean Vendetta 1.7 yesterday, after waiting 9 days for UPS to get it here....from Ohio. Which is like a state away. But it was well worth the wait. I do guitar repairs and setups for a living, so naturally I'm picky as hell with action, p'up adjustment, ect. I really couldn't find any complaints with it at all. Within minutes of inspecting it, picking it up, and plugging it in, it quickly replaced my RG7321 as my main axe. Both being brand new, they had some significant differences. The Dean being the cheaper guitar, it's craftsmanship and quality blew me away. Miles above my RG. Frets were in great shape on the Dean, but the RG came with frets 1-3 almost too flat to save. The neck, although not as flat as the Ibanez, was still significantly easier to play on than my old Dean Evo SS. The hardware on the Dean is solid as hell, tuners especially, and blows away the Ibby's. Pickups sound great for stock, but i went ahead and replaced the bridge with an X2n-7 (favorite 6 string pickup), and I'm still contemplating the neck p'up. The Dean also amazes me with how comfortable it is to play. The body shape fits me like a glove, the contours are in just the perfect places. My only complaint would be the neck joint, being pretty big and ugly. I've modded the hell out of the RG7321, and I think the Dean has prompted me to sell it. (but not before a pic-heavy before and after thread  )
> 
> Here are some pics of the Dean from the place I bought it from.



Looks sweet! I wanted to try one of those for a long time. I don't have a Dean dealer very close to me. Congrats on the new axe!


----------



## DAVE FRIEDRICH (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows the difference between the 
Dean Vendetta VNXM 7 AND THE Dean Vendetta 1.7? I just got one on ebay. 
I didn't get it yet and i'm not sure how to tell the one i got.The listing's description was very vague. Listing description and pic
{I have a dean 7 string awesome condtion never touch natural red wood color comes with string for it a couple packs and gig bag}


----------



## setisan5371 (Dec 1, 2008)

just bought one at GC,, a flat slightly trans- black.. satin finish on neck.. very light pawlonia.. dean pickups sound good.. after i set it up+tightened everything for myself i've got a fully bad 7 as good as schecter's.. 

thing i love about this black one is that i'm totally loving the "uglyness" of this axe next the more "sleek" or "shiny" shapes and looks/ utilitarian-industrial..cool

i'm aiming for bassy chords/riffs and leads/noise a la Justin Broadrick, my old favorite, who i found out plays a schecter 7 now for Jesu after retiring the stratocaster used for Napalm Death/Godflesh.

nice guitar, going to be the main one for my next project.


----------



## dreamermind (Dec 19, 2008)

I've just bought this Vendetta!
It's awesome guitar. The neck is little thicker than on Ibanez 7321 but the pickups are great (7321 suck). Great action and intonation. And it has a Gibson type of pickup switch. I am getting used to it because my Yamaha RGX 220dz has strat type of switch.
The access to the 24th fret is better than on ibanez because of the cutaway is made a bit far from the 24 fret.


----------



## MoV (Dec 22, 2008)

I also got one of these.
Very nice guitar for the money. Like it better than the Ibanez 7321. I was a little worried about the natural finish but once i saw it "live" i totally fell in love with it. I tuned it down to Drop-A and it sounds awesome.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm actually getting this guitar soon. Any suggestions for pickups? I've got an rg7321 with an x2n-7 in the bridge so I was thinking about going with maybe an air Morton for the dean neck with maybe a blaze bridge. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to find some better pics of the black/gray finish version


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 21, 2009)

Woah, necropost!



But more seriously, I've tried one of these. They're not bad sounding but holy crap they're light. I thought the guitar was going to float out of my lap when I played it at first


----------



## metalforfun (May 29, 2009)

yeah i not sure what guitar to get coz the dean vendetta 1.7 looks awsome but i could get a harley benton for £50 less but im not sure its as good HARLEY BENTON HBR7-450FRBK - U.K. International Cyberstore take a look and tell me which i should get please


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 29, 2009)

dean vendetta, no doubt. and talk about bumping a thread that was considered an "über-bump" last year


----------



## metalforfun (Jun 1, 2009)

your probally right the dean tag is probally worth the extra £50 plus i can down tune and not worry about the shitty floydrose pissing up coz the floydrose on my vintage keeps having to be ajusted


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 1, 2009)

metalforfun said:


> yeah i not sure what guitar to get coz the dean vendetta 1.7 looks awsome but i could get a harley benton for £50 less but im not sure its as good HARLEY BENTON HBR7-450FRBK - U.K. International Cyberstore take a look and tell me which i should get please



Yeah, I'd go with the Dean over the Harley Benton. I'd say a floyd rose for that cheap would be a piece of junk. I was looking at that Dean before, it doesn't look that bad at all. I'd say with a nice setup and pickup change you could have a very decent guitar.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd go with the Dean in this situation too, if those are the only two options you are considering.

I'm prejudice against Floyd Roses as it is... Cheap ones, .


----------



## gorillazking500 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi im just starting off useing 7 string guitars do you thank Dean Vendetta would be good for playing in korn tuneing


----------



## Methilde (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm going to buy it too, as a back up for my RG 7420 and self made custom. I just want a cheap sevenstring guitar to experiment with. I'm planning to tune it in F#. What pups are best for ultra low tunings?


----------



## Ishan (Jun 12, 2009)

Some say BKP Black Dog, not cheap tho


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 12, 2009)

Ishan said:


> Some say BKP Black Dog, not cheap tho



+1

Adam's recent 11 string guitar build is being fitted with a custom Black Dog. The exact tuning escapes me, but it was into lower-bass register. zimbloth fitted a Cold Sweat to his Ibby RG2228, and the results were pretty incredible.

Having said that, installing BKs almost defeats the point of buying a cheap 7.


----------



## Dimebag313 (Oct 13, 2009)

DAVE FRIEDRICH said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone knows the difference between the
> Dean Vendetta VNXM 7 AND THE Dean Vendetta 1.7? I just got one on ebay.
> I didn't get it yet and i'm not sure how to tell the one i got.The listing's description was very vague. Listing description and pic
> {I have a dean 7 string awesome condtion never touch natural red wood color comes with string for it a couple packs and gig bag}


 

I think the only difference besides the paint is probably just the hardware, pickups, and the neck may be different. I traded my Dean Vendetta VNXM 7 for the Vendetta 1.7 and didnt notice a big difference but there was still a difference in the play action, and sound. But 1.7 would be the way to go 

try changing out the springs it helped my Dean ML Far Beyond Driven Floyd Trem.


----------



## Jrec (Jul 19, 2010)

Almost a year using this dean, on a convenient suits me, but I would like to change the pickups. Who can recommend that I choose, I play metal(Drop A)))
previously used a custom 6 string guitar, alder + EMG 85/89 


to caughtinamosh

Can you tell us to read more about "Black Dog" features and where you can buy?))


----------



## thyrteen13 (Aug 2, 2010)

I may be getting one of these soon


----------



## Estilo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but how do these compared to a Schecter Damien 7 (with Duncan Designed active pickups)? How do the pickups fare, especially on the 7th string? Are they muddy?


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 5, 2011)

the pups are crap they are extremely muddy you need to crank your treble


----------



## Jimbo_of_the_dead (Sep 13, 2012)

Whats the scale length on these things? I have an ibanez ax7221 which i love, but its short scale. I did only pay $125 tho. And i love the finish on this vendetta!


----------



## Valennic (Sep 13, 2012)

Christ on a motherfucking cracker, holy necrobump! This thread is 6 years old 

To answer YOU^ I believe it's 25.5. Or 25. Quick google will sort you out.


----------



## vent187 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have one of these. The scale length is 25.5. I love mine a lot. And them pickups don't sound as bad as many people say. Only a lot of background noise, maybe due to cheap wiring inside. You get what you pay for, or maybe a little more in this case. : )


----------



## Jimbo_of_the_dead (Sep 13, 2012)

The pickups can be fixed with a Dimarzio crunch lab! Love that pup! Amazing sound and clarity!


----------

